# Conditioner consumption screen



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Was playing around with the scroll wheel on my tts yesterday and it came to a screen that shows a bar and above it is written Conditioner consumption,does anyone know whats this is or what it does,it doesn't seem to move or do anything,i get that it may have something to do with the climate control but what exactly,anyone worked it out?.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Never seen it but then I have a nagging sense that there's a raft of stuff I've never got to in the VC
Have you got a pic?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It should be the efficiency program or something like that..you can find it in the 5F, tried but doesn't work on mine..
Do you have a my17?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you looking at the live fuel economy info screen? If so it tells you how things like the air con, heated rear screen, heated seats etc. are affecting your mpg. That''s all it is.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

bye


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Not seen that one - anyone tell me menu selections to get there?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

On the virtual cockpit bring up the car info, fuel consumption etc then scroll down and it's one of the screens that appears, I'm seeing this on a 2017 tts, with deluxe air con.
Thanks for clarifying zephy it was baffling me what it was.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Jonny_C said:


> Not seen that one - anyone tell me menu selections to get there?


It is in the 5F..but doesn't work on old cars


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Reasty said:


> Conditioner consumption


A hangover from when it was considered a hairdresser's car? 

Edit: Don't diesels have some kind of additive (conditioner) you have to top up as well? But yours is not a diesel, is it Reasty?!
Edit again: Yes, on VWs it's called AdBlue - link.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Reasty said:


> On the virtual cockpit bring up the car info, fuel consumption etc then scroll down and it's one of the screens that appears, I'm seeing this on a 2017 tts, with deluxe air con.
> Thanks for clarifying zephyr it was baffling me what it was.


Don't think I've got that then - 2015 TTS & never seen that.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

pcbbc said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > Conditioner consumption
> ...


Its not a diesel no so nothing to do with adblue,i think its like zephy said,it basically shows you a graph of how much energy you are consuming when you have things on like heated seats,heated windows etc etc,it also seems like its only on the my17 cars,ill test it later and turn stuff on and see if the bar goes up.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reasty said:


> Its not a diesel no so nothing to do with adblue,i think its like zephy said,it basically shows you a graph of how much energy you are consuming when you have things on like heated seats,heated windows etc etc,it also seems like its only on the my17 cars,ill test it later and turn stuff on and see if the bar goes up.


Got it on my MY17 TT with basic air con.



pcbbc said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > Conditioner consumption


A hangover from when it was considered a hairdresser's car? 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

There's one page titled Consumption, which is your average mpg and there's another called Energy Consumers, which shows you if you have heated seats, mirrors etc turned on as they're using energy (not that I really care in a 300bhp car!! ).

I videoed some of the screen for a friend the other day. It's at about 20s in here


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah - nothing between Long-Term memory & Assists for me.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

pcbbc said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > Conditioner consumption
> ...


AdBlue is a hangover from a hangover lol


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

KevC said:


> There's one page titled Consumption, which is your average mpg and there's another called Energy Consumers, which shows you if you have heated seats, mirrors etc turned on as they're using energy (not that I really care in a 300bhp car!! ).
> 
> I videoed some of the screen for a friend the other day. It's at about 20s in here


Yeh it's the energy consumers One I was talking about Kev,I don't really care In a 300bhp car either but just nice to know now what it's for


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The one part of that screen I don't quite get is that it pretty much always says the air con is on, even though the button is off and I'm using the heater!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

KevC said:


> The one part of that screen I don't quite get is that it pretty much always says the air con is on, even though the button is off and I'm using the heater!


When it says Air con that also includes just using the fan, whether its blowing hot or cold air, even without the air con running.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

KevC said:


> The one part of that screen I don't quite get is that it pretty much always says the air con is on, even though the button is off and I'm using the heater!


Ok well this is confusing because I have my climate switched on auto the whole time and nothing is written on this menu,it's just the bar.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you post a 5F adaption list backup?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

It's on our my16 October 2015 registered car


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you post a 5F adaption list backup too?!


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

On auto, when the heater is running, air con may still be operating to dehumidify the air. It's commonly the case when defrosting anyhow.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

winrya said:


> It's on our my16 October 2015 registered car


What menu etc takes you there? Mine's a 2016 TTS and it's not something I've seen on screen or in the manual though I did have it on my mk2 TTS.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

moro anis said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > It's on our my16 October 2015 registered car
> ...


Main screen Moro where your mpg is then scroll down thru the different screens,short range,long range etc etc and it's one of these screens.it says energy consumers,then if you switch stuff on like heated rear screen,heated mirrors,aircon,they appear under the bar to notify you of how much energy your using.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Reasty, I'll have a look for it. Must be a really essential bit of gear hence having not found it and thought I'd tried every option on every screen

I've been running the big central dial as my optional display for the past year but yesterday reverted to the 2 big dials and noticed that the fuel consumption is displayed in the speedo and when you engage active assist the 2 green lane markers jump into the rev counter. Also navigation turnings etc are displayed slightly differently in the rev counter.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi guys! I reopen this thread.... Maybe it can be interest for someone! (I will try it when I take back my car from mechanic)

I have found a TT with this screen; I think here is the method for activate that menù (*from q7 forum*):

*"Energy Consumers" in Cockpit Enable*

_*Description:* It was found that the "Energy Consumers" option in the 'Car' section on the Virtual Cockpit was not displaying on all Q7 4M's from factory. This coding change enables that option.
*Notes*: This has not been tested on a Q7 4M without Virtual Cockpit, but its highly likely it will work.
*Usage: *Once configured you will find a new "Energy Consumers" section on the information panel on the Cockpit (as shown by picture link below)
*Risk*: Low.

*Coding*:_

_Module 17_
_Coding_
_Long Coding_
_Long Coding Helper_
_Byte 1_
_*Tick *Bit 7 ("Body Computer with efficiency program,Yes")_
_Exit_
_Do It_


----------

